# Different types of Rhinestone For Heat Press



## Simonwbr2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I'm in the research stage of starting a Rhinestone T Shirt Business From Home. Can someone tell me the different types of Rhinestones for use with a Heat Press. 

Are the brush in template ones sticky on both sides ? Do they have glue all over them.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Simonwbr2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in the research stage of starting a Rhinestone T Shirt Business From Home. Can someone tell me the different types of Rhinestones for use with a Heat Press.
> 
> ...


There are two basic types... Hot Fix with Glue and Flat backs without glue... I guess sew on too...

So with a heat press you will only use the Hot Fix... The glue is only on the back...

So for your template where you are going to brush the stones... They only have glue on the back.. As you brush your stones in you have to make sure the stones are right side up so the glue is facing down...

Kevin


----------



## Simonwbr2 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Kevin

The videos I have seen show the stones being brushed into the template design.

How do they keep the stones right side up if they are only glued on one side ?

Simon


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

its magic lol not sure but most fall into the weed boxes the right way not sure how but they do lol maybe the weight of the glue or somthing. you will have to flip some over the right way but not to many good luck


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

To pick those stones up after you have brushed them into the template (making sure the glue side is down on all the stone) you use a rhinestone heat transfer tape (it's sticky on one side) to pick the stones up out of the transfer.


----------



## Simonwbr2 (Oct 6, 2012)

brndagayle said:


> To pick those stones up after you have brushed them into the template (making sure the glue side is down on all the stone) you use a rhinestone heat transfer tape (it's sticky on one side) to pick the stones up out of the transfer.


Thank you both. So I guess the stones are weighted on the glued side. Otherwise 50 % of the stones will have to be turned over with tweezers.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Well not actually weighted BUT if you think about it -- the stones are faceted so they are bigger on the bottom than on the top. So, as you are brushing the stones in, if one falls in upside down, when you brush back over the stone will flip because there is the space created by the faceting of the stone. So ideally, when you get good at brushing, you can brush all your stones in where they fall in like they need to be.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

also the top of the rhinestone is pointed...the bottom flat...so as you brush, the flat side will slide in and not brush out


----------

